# Underrated villagers?



## Dork

Okay so who are some villagers you think are underrated despite them being cute and/or not having any super negative qualities?
Cause seriously there are some great villagers out there that do not get the love they deserve :u


♥​
For me some of those villagers would beee

*Wendy*
She has a great colour palette like wow
Brown skin, blue wool, yellow horns and adorable bucked teeth aw



Spoiler: wendy












*Midge*
Omg cute cute pink bird with long lashes how is she tier 5 i mean loOK AT HER



Spoiler: midge











*Pudge *
HOW IS THIS ADORABLE LIL WORRIED TEDDY BEAR TIER 5



Spoiler: pudge











*Melba*
Her colour palette is so soft and she looks so cute and slightly worried aw also her house is very cute trust me


Spoiler: melba











Also pretty much all the frog villagers aw

And maaaany more but I'll let you guys pitch in c:


----------



## penguins

boutta tell u a thing 
HUGH the super duper adorable blue pig that only cares about food and u 
he was my boyfriend in city folk
TUCKER the odd mammoth that has hORNS BRUH *HORNS*
RIBBOT my babe he was in my old town but then he moved out ;_;
BLAIRE super duper cutesy adorable squirrel ;_; she was in my wild world town and my brother loved her like tons 
and hopper the hella helicopter-pilot-in-the-movies looking penguin 
and so many others such as graham, hamphrey, doc, bones, etc all my bbys
and i wish they'd bring champ back as well tho bc he was one of the first villagers in my city folk town that I got like 6 years ago and he's still in my town to this day but he isn't in new leaf ;-;


----------



## RiceBunny

*Kiki* is underrated I feel. Maybe it's because people don't like black cats irl due to superstition, or just simply dislike the color black. She's SO cute though. She reminds me of Jiji the cat from Kiki's Delivery Service. I currently have my mom holding her for me ^.^(I reset mah town)


----------



## wassop

agree ^ kiki is a dream


----------



## LadyOfOuran

Olaf is so cool. He's basically Michael Jackson. He moved out by accident and I'll never be over it *sob*


----------



## RiceBunny

LadyOfOuran said:


> Olaf is so cool. He's basically Michael Jackson. He moved out by accident and I'll never be over it *sob*



ooohh didn't even know Olaf existed D:
He's really cool looking and all, and so is his house. But he just looks SO angry O_O


----------



## courtcat92

I think Hazel because she is super cute and nobody likes her because of her unibrow. She even has the courage to acknowledge it because her catchphrase is uni-wow! She reminds me of one of my heroes, Frida Kahlo.


----------



## spCrossing

Kitt gets way too much hate for me, she's cuter than Marcie (Ew creepy eyes and lipstick...no no way) and she's just like any normal.
I would also say Rooney, but he's getting some attention in the fandom lately and that's good.


----------



## AskaRay

UM TIFFANY is a doll
i love her
why doesn't she get more love?!?! CMON


----------



## Mango

nate and pietro

marshal, merengue, and stitches are so overrated it hurts

i still love stitches ofc


----------



## spCrossing

Mango said:


> nate and pietro
> 
> marshal, merengue, and stitches are so overrated it hurts
> 
> i still love stitches ofc


The male sheep should get more.


----------



## Mango

sp19047 said:


> The male sheep should get more.



yeah, they rock
well, all sheep do, but it seems the females get more lov


----------



## LadyOfOuran

RiceBunny said:


> ooohh didn't even know Olaf existed D:
> He's really cool looking and all, and so is his house. But he just looks SO angry O_O



He's grumpy-looking but he has a soft side! And his catchphrase is "wiffle", it's adorable.


----------



## Debra

courtcat92 said:


> I think Hazel because she is super cute and nobody likes her because of her unibrow. She even has the courage to acknowledge it because her catchphrase is uni-wow! She reminds me of one of my heroes, Frida Kahlo.



Hahaha, that's amazing.

I'd like to nominate *Aurora* to the list of underrated villagers. She looks cute and oml, it's a penguin D: Y no love?


----------



## spacedog

eugene was my grease lightning


----------



## Patty

Honestly, Joey is too underrated, maybe it's just me, but his derpiness makes him so cute. His eyebrows are so adorable as well, and he wears a freaking diaper, how is that not awesome. It's like, a typical duck though, completely yellow, but his diaper tho ><

I recently got Marshal, and I was looking at him a few days ago; I was sort of disappointed. He's sort of cute I guess? He's wayy too overrated.

- - - Post Merge - - -



courtcat92 said:


> I think Hazel because she is super cute and nobody likes her because of her unibrow. She even has the courage to acknowledge it because her catchphrase is uni-wow! She reminds me of one of my heroes, Frida Kahlo.



Aw man, I know right. Hazel is one of my dreamies, and I got her recently, dear lord, she is adorable. Aha, and her catchphrase always cracks me up.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

No one has love for the mouse villagers...if you ever see anybody with them, they're always trying to get them to move out! 

But I love them so much that my town is completely filled with them! They're just so adorable and always make me laugh with their catchphrases! (Fromage, anyone?)



courtcat92 said:


> I think Hazel because she is super cute and nobody likes her because of her unibrow. She even has the courage to acknowledge it because her catchphrase is uni-wow! She reminds me of one of my heroes, Frida Kahlo.



Hazel for best Uchi!


----------



## nard

Shep. He has the hair covering his eyes and looks like a surfer, plus he's smug! What's not to like?


----------



## Mushrooms

Curt. My baby.


----------



## reyy

I just wanna put in here
Alfonso is the cutest thing
EVER
His catchphrase is It'sa me [implying he's mario ;OOO]
AND HE JUST LOOKS SO CHUBBY AND HAPPY
EEEEEE!


----------



## Swiftstream

Maple is love maple is life.


----------



## Bcat

Blanche. 


I mean seriously look at her she's so cute fluffy and white and has such big soulful eyes. She's even cuter than Whitney imo HOW IS SHE TIER FIVE?!? I mean seriously she should at least be tier 3 for sheer adorable factor.

Also agree with Shep. He's awesome. <3


----------



## rachel123

I don't understand why Savannah isn't talked about??? She's one of the best villagers in this game


----------



## skaro

I love Curlos. He's one of the coolest Smug guys, plus all sheep are awesome.
And Savannah. Why is she in the bottom tier? She's a zebra! She's one of my favorites.

Also, all the ostriches are underrated, I think.


----------



## OliviaMagica

Why in the world would nobody like Pudge!? I have him in my town and he is so cute I hug him to bits!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Pretty much everyone in my sig except and Pietro.

Edit: everyone in my "want" part of it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamster said:


> Honestly, Joey is too underrated, maybe it's just me, but his derpiness makes him so cute. His eyebrows are so adorable as well, and he wears a freaking diaper, how is that not awesome. It's like, a typical duck though, completely yellow, but his diaper tho ><
> 
> I recently got Marshal, and I was looking at him a few days ago; I was sort of disappointed. He's sort of cute I guess? He's wayy too overrated.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man, I know right. Hazel is one of my dreamies, and I got her recently, dear lord, she is adorable. Aha, and her catchphrase always cracks me up.



Im finally not the only one who loves Joey.


----------



## Aryxia

Midge, Peaches & Willow are so cute omg.
Graham, Clay & Moe are super cute.
Camofrog is adorable, and Portia is gorgeous.


----------



## gdolly

I love the look of these two villagers; Flora and Gayle.
I haven't met them yet though. It's tough to decide who you want to live your town when you can only have so many villagers.


I still love a lot of the "overrated" villagers. I love Julian and Merengue especially.. 

but my fav villager who I didn't expect to love so much is Chow! I wouldn't trade him for another cranky at this point.. he is super cute!! He seems take himself very seriously


----------



## cinny

curt is a qt that I had at the start ;u; really want him back.
pudge or chester <3 they are super adorable ahhh.
I really like cherry too, idk if shes underrated but we have the same birthdayzz !! ~


----------



## Alexia101

No one loves my baby Tank! ;-; I love him! Ever since AC: Lets go to the city (or city folk in america). I didn't play and her moved out. I was soooo sad! But the letter he sent me was actually so adorable:

Dear Amy,
I'm really going to miss you. But even though I'm going to be bench pressing in another town, I will always be bench pressing for you.
Tank

Since then, no other character has ever been so great. BUT I GOT HIM BACK IN ACNL!!! <3<3<3
Yes, I'm crazy but hey. He's cute (and more normal looking than most)

I think Merengue is cute but she does get so much attention. I only want her because I think the rhinos are adorable.


----------



## Dork

Bcat said:


> Blanche.
> View attachment 63419
> I mean seriously look at her she's so cute fluffy and white and has such big soulful eyes. She's even cuter than Whitney imo HOW IS SHE TIER FIVE?!? I mean seriously she should at least be tier 3 for sheer adorable factor.
> 
> Also agree with Shep. He's awesome. <3


yes omg blanche would be my snooty dreamie instead of Diana if i didn't have Pheobe  (double ostrich yo)
tbh she should be tier two omg




rachel123 said:


> I don't understand why Savannah isn't talked about??? She's one of the best villagers in this game


tru i always found her very pretty



OliviaMagica said:


> Why in the world would nobody like Pudge!? I have him in my town and he is so cute I hug him to bits!



right? omg just look at his face i mean come on ;-;


----------



## Togekiss

I think Kiki and Margie are underrated. I really love black cats, and I think Kiki is just adorable! I thought Margie would be a little more popular because of the Animal Crossing movie, but no one says anything about her. I love Margie's design, it reminds me of a circus.


----------



## Ebony Claws

Every villager
All of them
Doesn't matter who
EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.


----------



## Malta_Crossing

Kiki is fantastic! Out of my villagers it seems like Walker and Graham aren't very popular, but they're so cute! Especially Graham, his little glasses are adorable


----------



## Mullac1128

Bluebear. She's just so adorable! Stitches is overrated to heck, but he's still awesome.


----------



## Hyasynth

Penelope, dag nabbit.

I get that the mice are unpopular for obvious reasons, but this one looks up at you all cute like a little girl. 
But more importantly, her ears are replaced by a _huge pink bow_.


----------



## Curly

I haven't seen any love for Biskit. I think he's one of the cutest dogs!


----------



## dulcet

Curly said:


> I haven't seen any love for Biskit. I think he's one of the cutest dogs!



yaaaaaaassss biskit is cute


----------



## Isabella

i think felicity is underrated, she's adorable


----------



## sylveons

i think antonio is p. underrated, i mean look at that dumb nerd, he's adorable.


----------



## Thepurplecat0

Bluebear! Seriously, I've never known about the tiers and I always imagined her to be pretty up there. But she barely gets any recognition. She's so cute and a great peppy!


----------



## B e t h a n y

ALL THE OSTRICHES ! I mean how cute is that little Blanche... AH SO CUTE


----------



## Ddorothy

Marshal is so underrated!!! Just kidding! I personally love Gladys and I think she should be getting some more love!


----------



## skaro

WAIT WHY IS TAMMI TIER 5

Tammi is adorable! She's like a lemur! LOOK AT HER HOW DO YOU NOT LOVE HER.


----------



## phantompony

Merry! I feel like everyone doesn't like her, but she is just the cutest cat ever! 

Most of my villagers are in the "Bottom of the Barrel" tier in the popularity chart, but I think otherwise.


----------



## tamagotchi

Gaah, Nana's so cute!


----------



## Dork

RetroT said:


> View attachment 63620
> Gaah, Nana's so cute!



TRU she reminds me of Midge ;o; both adorably pink and simple


----------



## Ichigo.

peanut! she's so cute and pink and has winged eyeliner i mean pls


----------



## Dork

aleonhart said:


> peanut! she's so cute and pink and has winged eyeliner i mean pls



tru a lot of villagers have boss eyeliner actually such as margie and pekoe like shi t how are these animals better at applying eyeliner they don'e even have opposable thumbs


----------



## Draco

hans the gorrila. i like him


----------



## kuri_kame

Poncho and Pudge for sure. I've had both of them and they're just so adorable, but no one seems to like them.


----------



## Guero101

all the ALLIGATOR villagers!! they are better than all the rest!!


----------



## nekosync

courtcat92 said:


> I think Hazel because she is super cute and nobody likes her because of her unibrow. She even has the courage to acknowledge it because her catchphrase is uni-wow! She reminds me of one of my heroes, Frida Kahlo.



I loooooooooooooooove Hazel. Her eyebrow is so cute. ^^


----------



## g u a v a

Nate! He's super cute and I hardly see him anywhere ;n;



Spoiler


----------



## Mekan1

Melba is gosh darn underrated. Same with Marcel.


----------



## Angira

I don't really know if these villagers are underrated but I absolutely love Mint and Willow! Their personalities are just the best!!!! I was so sad when Willow moved away from me ;_; She was so cute and fluffy omg and Mint was so cute as well I loved them both so much!!! (I only got Willows picture though  ) Are they underrated villagers are slightly / very popular???


----------



## Stepheroo

rod is underrated and he needs more love he is a swashbuckling pirate babe


----------



## DarkOnyx

Bluebaear and Biskit are definiteley underrated.So adorable.But I think Bluebear would look better as a boy.


----------



## rival

I agree on Midge. She's so adorable and sweet! Her house is really cute too. I also really like Peanut, I think I've had her in every AC game so far.


----------



## EpicMeli

I had wendy in my town and loved her to pieces, she was adorable.

I think Tucker the mammoth is extremely underrated!


----------



## Alvery

I think Dotty is super underrated :3 She's super adorable!


----------



## Sanadasaan

Lily! I mean seriously she's the cutest frog in the game


----------



## spCrossing

Alfonso gets way too much hate around here.
I mean he's basically Mario the Alligator, he was in the movie with an adorable bunny suit, and just basically an awesome alligator.


----------



## Marc Franks

Curly and cube both are adorable curly likes to train and cube is just hilarious hes lazy and crackjokes all the time i love him and i wish i had him in my new leaf town.


----------



## Reploid

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Kitty does not belong in tier five. She's easily one of the best looking cats.


----------



## Coach

Aurora is so adorable! <3 I love all of the penguins, actually. Iggly is one of my favorite villagers, and he is so cute too! Coach and Vic are two of my dreamies, but I'm pretty sure they are both tier 5! :O


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I love Tiffany, Monique, and Moe! I actually like a lot of the villagers, as long as they have good color schemes. I'm also a big fan of Wendy too


----------



## jessicat_197

I've always liked Melba better than alice c: For me it would have to be KATT!!!!</3 Wish we could have more villagers :'c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanadasaan said:


> Lily! I mean seriously she's the cutest frog in the game



YES!!! I love Lily. She was in my first new leaf town</3


----------



## Dork

Sanadasaan said:


> Lily! I mean seriously she's the cutest frog in the game



bruh lily gets the love she deserves she's not underrated at all like whatchutalkinabout she's popular


----------



## spCrossing

Drift needs more love, he's like the best Jock frog next to Ribbot.


----------



## BerryPop

sp19047 said:


> Drift needs more love, he's like the best Jock frog next to Ribbot.



Yes! Same thing with Camofrog! Best Cranky Frog! (And i always think of the two as a pair because they were together in my WW town)


----------



## LindseyKate04

Hyasynth said:


> Penelope, dag nabbit.
> 
> I get that the mice are unpopular for obvious reasons, but this one looks up at you all cute like a little girl.
> But more importantly, her ears are replaced by a _huge pink bow_.



That's exactly who I was going to say! Penelope is one of the cutest villagers I've seen.

I also think that Lily is underrated- I mean look at her. She's adorable. And all of the sheep aren't appreciated enough, especially freaking Muffy. She's a little gothic sheep. That's the cutest.

edit: also, WHY ISN'T ROD TIER 1. HE'S A PIRATE. LIKE WHAT THE HELL.


----------



## xiaonu

Peaches. She's got a cute name, is a pink horse, and has the eyes of stitches c: idk why she doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Jawile

Jacques is literally THE most underrated villager


----------



## Hyasynth

Jawile said:


> Jacques is literally THE most underrated villager


I'm not gonna lie, I didn't even know this cool dude existed until I randomly stumbled into a dream town that had him. Jacques is amazing, definitely one of the best smugs.


----------



## redluigi

I think Klaus is so underrated


Spoiler: i mean look how cute he is


----------



## spCrossing

redluigi said:


> I think Klaus is so underrated
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i mean look how cute he is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64745View attachment 64746View attachment 64747


He looks so rad.


----------



## stumph

i loooooove lobo. i have had him in my wild world and city folk towns, along with my new leaf town.


----------



## spCrossing

stumph said:


> i loooooove lobo. i have had him in my wild world and city folk towns, along with my new leaf town.


Lobo is actually really popular.


----------



## 1kiki09

Peaches and Biskit.... I'm a sucker for stuffed animal villagers ^^; ((Stitches is still my all time favorite though!)


----------



## dragonair

SALLY IS MY ADORABLE BABY AND I THINK SHE IS SEVERELY UNDERRATED





She was my first best friend in New Leaf. ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## jessicat_197

Katt & Merry<333


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Papi that muzzle <3


----------



## M O L K O

Jambette, Cyrano, Leonardo, Clay!!, are dolls. I would say ruby but lately she's gotten the love shes deserved.

Also OP is on point!! Midge was bae in my very first town, had to deal with Tammi but its good


----------



## goey0614

Katt and Goldie
I love them :]


----------



## B e t h a n y

dragonair said:


> SALLY IS MY ADORABLE BABY AND I THINK SHE IS SEVERELY UNDERRATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was my first best friend in New Leaf. ♥♥♥♥♥



Omg yes! My best friend in wild world <3 and my first ac game :3


----------



## Candy83

The Lazy monkey *Simon* is generally underrated.

He is the type of Lazy who is cool, very easy-going. I had him in my first town, Applewin, and found that [Simon] is a well-designed animal character with an individual personality that is positive.

Simon's house looks good, too. 

As long as I've been here, since last November, not too many people have pursued getting Simon. But, if one gets the chance (or is the type) to continuously have turnovers in villagers (for the sake of _experiencing_ many), I recommend Simon.


----------



## spCrossing

dragonair said:


> SALLY IS MY ADORABLE BABY AND I THINK SHE IS SEVERELY UNDERRATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was my first best friend in New Leaf. ♥♥♥♥♥


Oh my god, I love her too!


----------



## dragonair

sp19047 said:


> Oh my god, I love her too!





Vannilllabeth said:


> Omg yes! My best friend in wild world <3 and my first ac game :3



THANK GOD. She deserves way more love than she gets!!!


----------



## Toot

courtcat92 said:


> I think Hazel because she is super cute and nobody likes her because of her unibrow. She even has the courage to acknowledge it because her catchphrase is uni-wow! She reminds me of one of my heroes, Frida Kahlo.



Oh gawd not the unibrow. Lol. I
d prefer Sally over her.

Most underrated Villagers I can think of are Tom and Rudy. lol


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I'd definitely say Clay. He's a small, lazy dogu hamster. What's not to love about him?


----------



## MagicalCat590

I've become obsessed with Beardo, recently. When I first saw his pic here on the forums, I just thought he was weird and that the hatred for him was over-stated. Now, that he's in my town, he's one of my favorite villagers and I can honestly say, I don't get all the hatred for him. The dude is John Watson incarnate. The old, black-and-white movie version, that is. I mean, the detective shirt, the typewriter, the coat rack as a reference to Sherlock's trench -- what is there not to like about this guy? 

Sorry about the rant, but I really do feel like the amount hatred for him is unfair and vastly overstated.


----------



## Angerfish

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I'd definitely say Clay. He's a small, lazy dogu hamster. What's not to love about him?



Ugh I agree! Clay was one of my originals and he's easily my favorite hamster. I had to let him go tho. Same for Wendy actually. Ugh, I wish you could have more than ten villagers some times. I'm also shocked Hazel isn't more popular.


----------



## LyraVale

I don't think Pudge and Melba are super cute, but they aren't ugly either. If I had them in my town, and made friends with them, I'd probably grow to love them.

I'm personally SHOCKED that my bff Carmen isn't more popular. First of all, she's cutecutecute. Second, she's peppypeppypeppy. Third, she's a chocolate bunny! All the other foodie villagers are super popular, so I don't get it. I think a lot of people forget Carmen is a chocolate bunny. Her Japanese name is Choco, and I've heard she's more popular there, so maybe if it was more obvious, people would get it. Her house decor is very ugly, and it took forever to fix, and I think her starter shirt is really hideous and doesn't make her too cute. I put he in a preppy shirt...and now she's gorgeous.


----------



## Chiffu

Melba! She's so cute and sweet, I'm surprised she didn't even make the 3rd tier.


----------



## LilD

Sparro, I love this guy.  Best jock IMO.


----------



## LyraVale

Nyx81 said:


> View attachment 65545
> 
> Sparro, I love this guy.  Best jock IMO.



That picture, like the man himself, makes me smile. <3


----------



## honeymoo

Agree 100% with the ones you listed!
For me, I'd say Flora, Tier 3?? how?? she's one of the most unique in the whole game, she's an ostrich, but she's a flamingo! Super sweet and peppy, I don't understand why she isn't desired at all.
Also, Bluebear, also very cute & good personality, Deirdre, Shari, Hazel, Sally, Filbert.. etc. 
Oh and as someone said above, Sparro, and since I'm on a jock, Cousteau as well.


----------



## quartztho

My number one is Wendy ;-; She should be like tier 1. XD Well Tier 3 or 4 at the least xD 
Then Biff <3 Love him!
Then my gorillas  Cesar c: And Hans etc


----------



## Dork

honeymoo said:


> Agree 100% with the ones you listed!
> For me, I'd say Flora, Tier 3?? how?? she's one of the most unique in the whole game, she's an ostrich, but she's a flamingo! Super sweet and peppy, I don't understand why she isn't desired at all.
> Also, Bluebear, also very cute & good personality, Deirdre, Shari, Hazel, Sally, Filbert.. etc.
> Oh and as someone said above, Sparro, and since I'm on a jock, Cousteau as well.



omg yes yes all the ones you listed are perf

I actually got Hazel from a random move in and i was furious but i fell in love with her the next day omfg she's so cute im cry


----------



## Hipster

Bluebear and twiggy :O they're really nice


----------



## azukitan

I liked having Keaton in my town. Was pretty glum when I had to let him go; he was a swell guy >n<


----------



## katiestown

Melba is the cutest koala and definitely underrated, I agree.

I think Pango is pretty underrated as are a lot of the anteaters. A lot of squirrels don't get a lot of love compared to Marshal who is severely overrated imo.

I think Muffy is pretty overrated (she looks ugly and her colours clash IMO) but people seem to hype her up, whereas the other sheep are pretty underrated (Eunice and Vesta and Pietro) even though they're super aesthetically pleasing and nice looking.

I find Molly to be underrated because she is one of the cutest villagers and super realistic compared to the rest of the ducks. I'm glad she's gaining popularity in the trading market though.

I think the frogs like Henry, Cousteau etc are pretty underrated. Their designs are super simple but cute and idk.


----------



## azukitan

BUCK, OMG! PEOPLE NEED TO GIVE HIM MORE LOVE ;A;


----------



## TheBluRaichu

Cherry and Mira need more love. They're awesome!


----------



## hzl

RiceBunny said:


> *Kiki* is underrated I feel. Maybe it's because people don't like black cats irl due to superstition, or just simply dislike the color black. She's SO cute though. She reminds me of Jiji the cat from Kiki's Delivery Service. I currently have my mom holding her for me ^.^(I reset mah town)



aaaaaah I love black cats (I have one) and Kiki is awesome but yeah I woke up one day and she was in boxes -suuuuuucks

- - - Post Merge - - -

also your signature is hilarious


----------



## OmgACNL

I think Curlos is soo underrated D: I had him and he was just so cute! Always telling me to dance aha XD However, despite all his cute-ness, when he left I made an auction for him and no one bid in it  ...no one


----------



## TheBluRaichu

hzl said:


> aaaaaah I love black cats (I have one) and Kiki is awesome but yeah I woke up one day and she was in boxes -suuuuuucks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also your signature is hilarious



I used to have Kiki and I was really sad when she moved away ;(.
Speaking of underrated cats. I haven't had Mitzi since GC...


----------



## Spongebob

Frita is underrated


----------



## Guero101

ALL my GATORS


----------



## turtlewigs

I think Kidd is underrated...
i mean he such a cute little goat with cute little bangs??

also all the kangaroos and koalas?


----------



## MayorTasha

Felicity! She's so cute but I've never heard if anyone wanting her.


----------



## Hamlet~

Rod.Is a little cute pirate.
Or Carmen and Rooney are unarreted villagers,like Gabi.She is a female villager but is like a male villager. asd


----------



## spCrossing

Hamlet~ said:


> Rod.Is a little cute pirate.
> Or Carmen and Rooney are unarreted villagers,like Gabi.She is a female villager but is like a male villager. asd


Rooney is awesome, plan and simple.
Rod too.


----------



## nekosync

Spoiler: Teddy














Spoiler: Curt













Spoiler: Poncho











And MANY more.


----------



## badcrumbs

Frita, totally! I absolutely love her. Probably the only villager I have that I would absolutely not get rid of. She is so adorable and for some reason, it makes me super happy to see her happy.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Angerfish said:


> Ugh I agree! Clay was one of my originals and he's easily my favorite hamster. I had to let him go tho. Same for Wendy actually. Ugh, I wish you could have more than ten villagers some times. I'm also shocked Hazel isn't more popular.



Same here... I lost him after I went on hiatus for a while, and would have cycled him out if I hadn't grown attached to Deli and Erik. I would, though, if we could just have more villagers...

I'm also fond of a lot of the squirrels. So many of them, like Caroline, Blaire, Peanut, Agent S (a personal favourite of mine), Filbert, Static are completely overlooked... in fact, I'd say the only one I don't like is Cally. If I had to go with one villager species, it would be the squirrels.


----------



## amarillo

I just got Rooney in my town but I love him already and I never really liked cranky villagers!


----------



## Envelin

Curlos is my FAVORITE villager. He's so poofy and poetic! And his face when he faces toward you is hysterical!

He's definitely one underrated villager.


----------



## Lunaresque

Nan! She's my absolute favorite. Her color scheme sort of matches the exterior of her house, and the interior is amazing. She's so fancy with a piano, a desk, and a swivel chair. Her default music is K.K. ?tude, which adds to how fancy she is.

Becky is similar with mostly musical instruments in her house. She's not a favorite, but I kinda wish my other faves had default interiors as nice as hers.


----------



## Lepidoptera

A lot of the lower tier villagers. Bones has asked to leave Zombie many times, just can't let him go yet.


----------



## Kyuu

Totally Melba shes my fave. And O'Hare is adorable. But I'll say that Canberra is underated.


----------



## Vile

My tastes don't exactly align with the tier lists on TBT, but I KNOW Teddy deserves higher than tier 5.


----------



## starlark

deirdre
she's an UCHI DEER PEOPLE
the other day she made a Yogscast reference, and Phoebe said the same today also but I can quote
"digging holes are fun
one time I saw a dwarf! whatevs!"
it made me so happy because I was on this minecraft server run by davechaos before I joined this one<3


----------



## spCrossing

Envelin said:


> Curlos is my FAVORITE villager. He's so poofy and poetic! And his face when he faces toward you is hysterical!
> 
> He's definitely one underrated villager.


My favorite sheep, he's really unappreciated in the fandom.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Rooney, Walt and the rest of the kangaroos are too underrated ;w;


----------



## Dork

rayquaza128 said:


> Rooney, Walt and the rest of the kangaroos are too underrated ;w;



ye poor kangaroos ;o;

the thing that bothers me about them is that the babies copy the emotions of their mom. And the moms dont ever give their lil joeys recognition like maybe 1 or 2 extra dialogues in the game where they talk about them would be nice.


----------



## Drake789

I personally fell like Cole is underrated as his facial expressions are really great, especially his buck teeth he has going in they make him look like an actual bunny. Plus come on he is lazy and loves food, how could people not like him, I don't get it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Caroline is underrated. I don't get why most people don't like her.


----------



## crestedbooka

Guero101 said:


> ALL my GATORS



yesss

also my babe Katt, the only uchi kitty! I supposse people don't like her face much. But she's sooo cool, has a drum set and a mic, and electric guitar in her house and plays Surfin' K.K. I love her so much.


----------



## spCrossing

Why isn't Alfonso popular?
He's like an alligator version of Mario and he's in the movie...
Oh wait....


----------



## Cam1

Tier 5s:
Annabelle, Pango, Gayle, Rocco, Drift, Frobert, Keaton
Tier 4s:
Biskit, Katt, Lobo, Goldie


----------



## ladyblanche

Aurora and Deirdre; They're both sweeties, and have great designs.


----------



## Mango

Mango said:


> nate and pietro
> 
> marshal, merengue, and stitches are so overrated it hurts
> 
> i still love stitches ofc



wow we have the same opinions??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> wow we have the same opinions??


Ooh thats me


----------



## PumpkinPie

Deirdre - she's a cutie :3 
Just lost her though so I'll have to settle for Fuchsia D:


----------



## Kaboombo

BONBON

she is so ffing cute omg the eyes are just hhhh


----------



## cadney

I don't understand the lack of love for Aurora!
But then again, I've always really loved villagers that look like real-life animals. Her eyes are so cute, I've always wanted her.
Maybe penguins are an unpopular animal in general? They're never very high.


----------



## spCrossing

cadney said:


> I don't understand the lack of love for Aurora!
> But then again, I've always really loved villagers that look like real-life animals. Her eyes are so cute, I've always wanted her.
> Maybe penguins are an unpopular animal in general? They're never very high.


Sprinkle's the most popular penguin....at Tier 3....
She needs to be higher.


----------



## oranje

I really love Puck and Buck.  Puck was my favorite villager in the Gamecube version of AC and Buck is my favorite Jock in New Leaf. They aren't ugly so I don't understand why people don't like them that much. :/ Personally I think all the Penguin characters are cute. :3


----------



## Lavandula

Tank, Drift, Bree, Deli, Kitt, Olivia, and Blaire are all low tiers living in my towns...and they're staying.


----------



## KittyBoton

I love all the villagers you posted. I really love most of the sheep characters. 

I feel like Scoot is under rated, he was my animal crossing boyfriend when I was like 8. ;3
He's too cute.

Most of the sheep have AMAZING CUTE color palettes. oohh, love them so muuuch. I also like a lot of the koala villagers, Sydney and Yuka are favorites because they are practically twins with only birthdays a day apart, they are like the underrated Chrissy and whoever the matching rabbit is to her.


----------



## Dork

KittyBoton said:


> I love all the villagers you posted. I really love most of the sheep characters.
> 
> I feel like Scoot is under rated, he was my animal crossing boyfriend when I was like 8. ;3
> He's too cute.
> 
> Most of the sheep have AMAZING CUTE color palettes. oohh, love them so muuuch. I also like a lot of the koala villagers, Sydney and Yuka are favorites because they are practically twins with only birthdays a day apart, they are like the underrated Chrissy and whoever the matching rabbit is to her.



oh my gosh yes i had scoot he was great
i loved his underwear hat thing and pink cheeks ah


----------



## TheBluRaichu

Shari is the sweetest and best Uchi in my opinion. She's my all time favorite next to Mitzi who was my bestie when I was little and I playing Animal Crossing GC. She's priceless to me. She's the sweetest monkey and I love her to death. She's adorable, has a cute color palette, arguably the best female personality, and a great ego. I have no idea how she is Tier 4, she's Tier 1 to me. 

<3 You Shari


----------



## RainbowCherry

Biskit. His ears. ARE SOCKS.


----------



## spCrossing

RainbowCherry said:


> Biskit. His ears. ARE SOCKS.


Biskit and Walker are best dogs.


----------



## Skyzeri

sp19047 said:


> Biskit and Walker are best dogs.


YES! I agree; Biskit was my favorite villager in the past two games. 
Mitzi was my favorite in AC:GC, but only because I loved cats to death as a child.


----------



## mayorofskyloft

I feel like Drake the Lazy duck is really underrated. He's adorable and is just so cute and tiny! Though I might be biased since he's been my favorite villager for 9 years. Back when Wild World was first released for the DS he was one in my first set of villagers. He means a lot to me and I always joke that he's my boyfriend. Though... I have a history of TTing a lot, so over the years I've lost him about 4 times.


----------



## Dork

mayorofskyloft said:


> I feel like Drake the Lazy duck is really underrated. He's adorable and is just so cute and tiny! Though I might be biased since he's been my favorite villager for 9 years. Back when Wild World was first released for the DS he was one in my first set of villagers. He means a lot to me and I always joke that he's my boyfriend. Though... I have a history of TTing a lot, so over the years I've lost him about 4 times.



damn 4 times tho


----------



## chiheerios

I think merry is really cute! I don't know why she's in tier 5


----------



## Princess Macaron

I love Hazel and her unibrow <3


----------



## chiheerios

wait I'd also like to add that Carmen is so underrated! She's adorable!
Same with Pippy! how can you not love her :c

also I'm really biased because i actually adore him, but I wish o'hare was a little higher ranked, although tier 3 is not bad! he had an adorable design (a little top hat how can you not love him) and is hands down, the best smug villager I've had. I never want him to leave


----------



## SeraphicOrder

chiheerios said:


> wait I'd also like to add that Carmen is so underrated! She's adorable!
> Same with Pippy! how can you not love her :c
> 
> also I'm really biased because i actually adore him, but I wish o'hare was a little higher ranked, although tier 3 is not bad! he had an adorable design (a little top hat how can you not love him) and is hands down, the best smug villager I've had. I never want him to leave



I also love Carmen and wonder why shes tier 4... I would love to have her in the future... sigh


----------



## Coach

Bones is underrated, he is adorable! I had him in WW, and I actually got his picture.


----------



## Solaeus

Dotty should be more popular, she's so /chipper/ and nice : ).
Also Tammy, Chester, and Melba


----------



## Dork

SeraphicOrder said:


> I also love Carmen and wonder why shes tier 4... I would love to have her in the future... sigh



ooh yes she's my favourite peppy
little choco bunny


----------



## Coach

Ah yes, I forgot about Blaire. She is adorable!


----------



## 12345

Carmen because she reminds me of a mint chocolate ice cream :3 I also think Poppy and Gayle are super underrated. I'd love to have Gayle she's so cute!!

All the frogs are supremely underrated. Except for Wart Jr.

Oh and Tiffany and Bella's designs are so fantastic.

Also how are Bones, Stinky and Moe tier 5 like what.


----------



## Dork

Burger Princess said:


> Carmen because she reminds me of a mint chocolate ice cream :3 I also think Poppy and Gayle are super underrated. I'd love to have Gayle she's so cute!!
> 
> All the frogs are supremely underrated. Except for Wart Jr.
> 
> Oh and Tiffany and Bella's designs are so fantastic.
> 
> Also how are Bones, Stinky and Moe tier 5 like what.



ooh poppy gets a lot of love on tumblr
nd yeeesss tiffany she's amaze


----------



## ChibiStarz

Sydney and Chevere need more love! I love them both so much.


----------



## daydreamingstudent

I think Olivia and Pancetti are pretty cute! They have such great color schemes and they're super nice to me in my town. They definitely need more love!


----------



## Dork

daydreamingstudent said:


> I think Olivia and Pancetti are pretty cute! They have such great color schemes and they're super nice to me in my town. They definitely need more love!



omg i loooooove Olivia, man


----------



## zencha

Boomer! Who doesn't love a space penguin?


----------



## skylarfrances

I feel like Queenie is! She's one of my favourite villagers and I feel like people are always trying to boot her out of their towns, haha


----------



## Mekan1

Melba, Marcel, and Pango, Marcel is basically Pietro and Stitches in one, and Pango is the largest energy plant in the  world


----------



## spCrossing

Faybun said:


> ooh poppy gets a lot of love on tumblr
> nd yeeesss tiffany she's amaze


I'm surprised that Poppy's unpopular here as well.
Considering she's popular on tumblr and elsewhere.


----------



## Dork

sp19047 said:


> I'm surprised that Poppy's unpopular here as well.
> Considering she's popular on tumblr and elsewhere.



ye man i have her in my town right now
ugh she's just so adorable and mini aww 

i guess different websites have different tastes?


----------



## spCrossing

Faybun said:


> ye man i have her in my town right now
> ugh she's just so adorable and mini aww
> 
> i guess different websites have different tastes?


Yeah, seems so.

Rooney gets a lot more love here than on the tumblr fandom, it's not much but it's something.


----------



## atonnoudjement

Portia and Goldie are underrated, theyre two of my dreamies
Walker too, Biskit, all of the dogs re underrated


----------



## Dork

sp19047 said:


> Yeah, seems so.
> 
> Rooney gets a lot more love here than on the tumblr fandom, it's not much but it's something.



mm i didn't really notice that o:



atonnoudjement said:


> Portia and Goldie are underrated, theyre two of my dreamies
> Walker too, Biskit, all of the dogs re underrated



ah i heard some people want more dog breeds to add diversity tho im not really sure that would work out.


----------



## oranje

I think the anteaters are very cool and unique looking so I never understood why they were on the bottom of the tiers. :/ I also really love Lily, Sparro, Mott, and Melba. I also really like Paula because she's a hippy bear!  And while I was researching which peppies/jocks I want in my town, I ended up finding out that a lot of the pig villagers are very cute! My favorites are Peggy and Kevin and now I really want Kevin in my town! :3


----------



## honeyaura

I say Rodeo and maybe Agnes?
When I first fell in love with Rodeo it was in ACWW, I thought "I never though a bull could look so adorable!"

And Agnes! She's one of my favorite uchis, and such a badass pig.

Oh! And Alice and Melba maybe? They're both gorgeous.
Dunno how popular these two are lol


----------



## chiheerios

I keep adding to this thread but Alice is so underrated! I find her really cute and lovely.
if overrated counts, i think lolly is way overrated. i don't understand why she's so popular. personal preference, but i feel like other cats are so much cuter orz. it probably just personal pref though


----------



## uncaballero1

Definitely Clay for me. I find him pretty adorable/awesome


----------



## Sanaki

Portia and Rooney, but that's just because I like them.

For villagers I don't like too much, I personally think Daisy and Goldie are underrated. They're a lot cuter than some of the tier 1s, but it's probably just because they're from the newest game.


----------



## sadbutlovely

Nibbles because she's a super cute peppy squirrel with freckles that's green and wears a watermelon shirt and has a bit more quirky speech than the other peppy villagers, and Mitzi because she's been in every one of my animal crossing games she's so sweet and is the original Lolly.


----------



## Dork

sadbutlovely said:


> Nibbles because she's a super cute peppy squirrel with freckles that's green and wears a watermelon shirt and has a bit more quirky speech than the other peppy villagers, and Mitzi because she's been in every one of my animal crossing games she's so sweet and is the original Lolly.



yes man nibbles is adorable
she's the watermelon squirrel


----------



## Deer

Nan the goat. She's always been one of my favorites, and she's just adorable. ;u;


----------



## sakurakiki

Melba definitely feels underrated to me. She's in Tier 5 & I don't understand why - SHE'S SUCH A CUTIE. Honestly, I'm going to feel really sad the day that she leaves my town as she's not any of my dreamies, but I'll feel happy that she's even been in my town. Melba needs more love. ; ;


----------



## M O L K O

Bianca - Is adorable and her house has such a pretty scheme to it. (even though she keeps trying to mess it up)

Gruff - He's a ****in cranky goat, my  lil metal head. Just now he wears the green version of the kiddie smock and I just..

Kevin - Hes kevin bacon, its the best pun in the game idc.

Naomi - _moo-lah_. she's a blue cow with an attitude + rad earrings. case closed. 

Tex - the best smug, who decided to be an ass and leave me. 

Cyrano - His name and he's an anteater, and when he walks his lil tail swooshes around which is pretty cute.

Clay - he's so tiny and cute and is always being terrorized by Ankha, RIP clay.

Leonardo - I gave him a gold trophy the night of the oscars. my poor bb

Jambette - idc, idfc, shes a country frog like the ones I used to catch when I was little [ya'know minus her flawless make-up]

Lionel - a smug named lionel...like lionel richie... 

Bree - My favorite snooty, her eyes are so cute and shes never allowed to leave.

Twiggy - idk shes pretty rude in my town but shes sweet to me, shes like the boss ***** in Swamp.


----------



## asuka

Ahri said:


> Portia and Rooney, but that's just because I like them.
> 
> For villagers I don't like too much, I personally think Daisy and Goldie are underrated. They're a lot cuter than some of the tier 1s, but it's probably just because they're from the newest game.



yesss daisy. shes so adorable..


----------



## Dork

Zoraluv said:


> Bianca - Is adorable and her house has such a pretty scheme to it. (even though she keeps trying to mess it up)
> 
> Gruff - He's a ****in cranky goat, my  lil metal head. Just now he wears the green version of the kiddie smock and I just..
> 
> Kevin - Hes kevin bacon, its the best pun in the game idc.
> 
> Naomi - _moo-lah_. she's a blue cow with an attitude + rad earrings. case closed.
> 
> Tex - the best smug, who decided to be an ass and leave me.
> 
> Cyrano - His name and he's an anteater, and when he walks his lil tail swooshes around which is pretty cute.
> 
> Clay - he's so tiny and cute and is always being terrorized by Ankha, RIP clay.
> 
> Leonardo - I gave him a gold trophy the night of the oscars. my poor bb
> 
> Jambette - idc, idfc, shes a country frog like the ones I used to catch when I was little [ya'know minus her flawless make-up]
> 
> Lionel - a smug named lionel...like lionel richie...
> 
> Bree - My favorite snooty, her eyes are so cute and shes never allowed to leave.
> 
> Twiggy - idk shes pretty rude in my town but shes sweet to me, shes like the boss ***** in Swamp.



i agree with sooo many of these

I had cyrano in my first town and i absolutely loved him
But i made him seem like a huge sweetie by making his greeting "hello, dear" and his catchphrase "princess" pfft


----------



## Toot

Rudy and that black horse with the red eyes. Lol.


----------



## r a t

Boomer, he's a penguin dressed as a pilot.


----------



## Lualdara

Sparro is one of my favorite jocks yet I never see him anywhere. ): Same for Mathilda, she's a really cool snooty and the best looking kangaroo imo. Tammi is also cute with her lemur tail and Mitzi reminds me of a friend of mine so I like her a lot. :>


----------



## liedewijtje

Roscoe + Hugh <3


----------



## NewLeaf13

Cyrano is one of my favorite villagers in ACNL. He came from the town of Woodbury, with the Mayor being called JercJast. JercJast, if you are reading this, I'm taking very good care of him.
But I think Rodney, Klaus, and Rocco are the most underrated villagers. I miss Rodney and Klaus. Rasher is very underrated as well.


----------



## spCrossing

Bruce is like the less popular deer.

Why is that?


----------



## Ambirules

I think Simon is so underrated, he's definitely one of my favourite villagers.


----------



## Vanillaton

Bianca! I've never had her in my town before but she seems so lovely and she's a peppy villager


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Gaston o:


----------



## encrown

I think Poppy and Kiki are really underrated. I've had them both in my town, and they are very cute! Plus, they have some of the better houses


----------



## SableShy

Grizzly and Elmer. They're so precious but no one seems to like them! Groucho is super adorable too.
Cole and Dotty.
And have you SEEN Alli??? What a DOLL


Spoiler: alli


----------



## CainWolf

Knox and Sterling, they are knights. Eagles and chickens in this game are pretty underrated in general but come on, they are knights! What more do you want?

I rather like Bangle too, she was my favorite founding villager in a lineup that included Lolly and Francine.

Also Bella, I didn't like her much when she first moved in but she grew on me, her eyes glow red when she's surprised and her peppy personality combined with her goth appearance reminds me of Abby from NCIS. I even made a picture of her for some void-themed short story in a dead forum (I have a link to said forum in my signature if you're interested).


I guess I should also mention Curlos seeing as how I made my avatar based on him but underrated may not be the best way to describe him since most of my interest in him is based on personal stories written after I voided him rather than what he's like in the game. Actually I was angry at him for selling me a fake painting, most villagers say that the paintings they sell could be fake but Curlos went on about how great it was, underhanded is more like it...


----------



## Dork

yo nate's ridiculously cute
i want a nate teddy bear

embrace the moss green eyebrows


----------



## Syd

Camofrog c:


----------



## Nanobyte

Soleil needs more love.
Well, actually no. She's great at her tier! She won't go for billions of bells so that's a plus.


----------



## Allison

Dude you gotta mention Tex. He's a big fat smug penguin who likes to flirt with you and looks stoned all the time. How that is not the most popular villager, I'll never know.


----------



## kesttang

Imaginarycupcake said:


> Gaston o:



My fiance love Gaston. Lol. He's awesome. I believe Curt is also very underrated. He's a G. xD


----------



## DeadJo

Clay is definitely underrated. He looks like he's made of clay! He's art in itself. His face looks like he has a mask painted on him. He's so adorable and tiny. What the heck?!

I'm kinda surprised that Bella isn't all that popular either. Her colors are gorgeous in my opinion. Her eyes are beautiful when she's surprised, too.


----------



## kasane

I've a few
- *Willow*
With such a cute expression and a pretty matching colour scheme, I thought she would've been in at least Tier 3. I've had her in both of my towns, and in my cycling town as well
- *Gladys*
Looks really cute! Look at those eyes~ Resembles a red crown crane. Why is she not noticed? ;_;
- *Bonbon*
Seriously, what's actually bad about her?
- *Wendy*
Had her in my City Folk game, and loved her <3
- *Bones*
Also had him in my City Folk game, he resembles an actual dog with his colour/pattern
- *Friga*
Penguins are cute :3
- *Jay*
And again, had him in my City Folk town. He's a pretty chill bird

Last but not least...
_*Hazel*_
I get that she has a unibrow, but if you look past that, she wouldn't be as 'ugly'. Just try and imagine Jambette without her big flubbery lips. 
I got Hazel as a Spotpass voided move-in, but at that time I didn't know about TBT so I wouldn't've known about tier placement and how people thought Hazel was ugly. I really didn't mind her (and her appearance) at all. We actually became really good friends and before she moved out (due to the reason that her house would be right in the middle of my future pathway), she gave me at least two of her pics. And then I received a letter from her the next day giving me another picture. Oh, Hazel...;-;


----------



## KittyBoton

*Bree and Agnes. <3*


----------



## Dork

Allison said:


> Dude you gotta mention Tex. He's a big fat smug penguin who likes to flirt with you and looks stoned all the time. How that is not the most popular villager, I'll never know.
> 
> View attachment 74014



you gave me the best idea
a town full of high looking villagers 
maybe called kush vill
mayor's name would be Mary Jane

must do


----------



## Alicante

Allison said:


> Dude you gotta mention Tex. He's a big fat smug penguin who likes to flirt with you and looks stoned all the time. How that is not the most popular villager, I'll never know.
> 
> View attachment 74014



I second Tex! He gave me his picture like 3 times...!


----------



## Hypno KK

I love some of the villagers that are of a certain species but look like another one. I can't believe how underrated some of them are, like Keaton, Savannah, and Hans.

Hamphrey is really underrated too. He's a cranky hamster, that's probably the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Allison

Faybun said:


> you gave me the best idea
> a town full of high looking villagers
> maybe called kush vill
> mayor's name would be Mary Jane
> 
> must do



Or Molly. Because Meth.

Then again that sounds like a great idea. Someone please make it happen.


----------



## hulaburger

Faybun said:


> you gave me the best idea
> a town full of high looking villagers
> maybe called kush vill
> mayor's name would be Mary Jane
> 
> must do



Limberg could be the local drug dealer


----------



## Radda

Blanche,Bones,Midge,Drift.


----------



## Togekiss

I think Kiki and Yuka are very underrated villagers.


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

Kiki, Bertas, Bettina, and bree are all so good


----------



## Hypno KK

Dora is really underrated. Even when people think most mice in this game look weird, Dora should be the exception because her design is very different from the other mice. She also does that cute thing where short villagers will be hidden in flowers with only their heads sticking out. I really love her house too.

Pashmina is another villager that is really underrated, I can't believe she's a tier 5 considering how many people complain that Uchi villagers look weird. She's probably the least weird-looking of them all and has really nice furniture in her house.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aspartameAcatalepsy said:


> Kiki, Bertas, Bettina, and bree are all so good



Kiki isn't underrated now, I think she's in tier two or three so there's clearly a lot of people looking for her.


----------



## Jarrad

I think most of the unpopular but cute animals are only less known because of what their default t-shirt is. I mean, look at what I did with Poncho when he moved into my town. If this was his default t-shirt then he'd be a LOT more popular.







fyi I took this photo with the caption "
Poncho would make such a good secretary! Especially with that adorable formal suit he?s wearing. "


----------



## Winkyccat

Portia, she's my favorite, and while not disliked, I never see anyone talk about her.
Rasher, he's cool, I let him move though. 
Opal and Eloise are both qt's
Nan and Mathilda are both really cool, but Nan was of the starting villagers in my first town ever in wild world (idek how I remember)
Snake looks wild, I love it.


----------



## fruitloop

i really love ribbot, hes a robot frog!! how cool! and its super cute when its raining because he doesnt wear an umbrella because hes a frog but it just doesnt make sense haha! and when he talks his mouth just moves up and down and omg hes just too cute

blanche is another one of my favorites!! i have a hard time believing shes tier 5 (as far as im aware?) because shes so adorable! i seriously expected her to be a more popular character, i mean a white snooty ostrich whats not to like? im definitely going to have her in my second town if i ever decide to make one


----------



## hypnoticsoul

scoot. he's cute as heck with his little cheeks and helmet. a good choice of a jock. there's also curt. i never had him in my town, but when my friend played animal crossing she had him and we both loved him a lot.


----------



## Candy83

hypnoticsoul said:


> [*Scoot*.] he's cute as heck with his little cheeks and helmet. a good choice of a jock. there's also curt. i never had him in my town, but when my friend played animal crossing she had him and we both loved him a lot.



Scoot is terrific. The duck is one of my first five starting villagers in my original town, Applewin. (You can visit him in my Dream Address.)

One Jock villager I really like, and I've added him to my developing new town, is Kevin. I like the looks of him a lot. That orange pigmentation to, well, this pig character makes him interesting to me before all else. 

@ http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Kevin​
It's a similar reaction I had to Bam, the blue-colored deer, who can be illuminating. (Long as he isn't dressed too badly. Then again ? that is generally true with most villagers.)


There are a number of underappreciated, not just "underrated" villagers, and you can tell a lot of them from _The Bell Tree Forums_ member's Hound00med's list. Take a look at those listed in the middle of the pack and down.


----------



## Rococo

Whenever anybody makes a "most popular villager" list, Keaton always manages to find himself in the very last tier, the bottom of the bottom. From what I can tell, he's not hated...but nobody ever seems to mention him, either. I never understood that. He's my absolute favorite villager in the entire game, that cuddly neon eagle, and I even make it a point to talk to him more than any other character in the game because having him move would just destroy the game for me. Not to mention that he's an absolute bro and has given me not one, not two, not _three,_ but four legitimate paintings over the last week, two of them for free. And pays ridiculous amounts of money for the small fish in my pockets. And constantly gives me free stuff.

Yup, definitely my favorite.


----------



## Hypno KK

Rococo said:


> View attachment 74950
> Whenever anybody makes a "most popular villager" list, Keaton always manages to find himself in the very last tier, the bottom of the bottom.



I agree with you. I've had Keaton in my town almost from the start and he's awesome. He's so different from the other eagles in design, his house is awesome, and even though I initially disliked smugs, I started to really like him. He's given me lots of great items like a violin and it's usually just because I've done something simple for him like giving him fruit. He keeps sending me cute letters with really nice paper. I just love him so much that I feel bad for wanting to adopt him out. If I could have more than 10 villagers and didn't want to meet any new ones, I'd keep him forever.


----------



## oranje

There's a lot of underrated villagers out there (including entire species! I'm very fond of the ostriches and anteaters myself). I'm actually more fond of the lower tiers myself and most of my village are 5-tiers. But I have a few favorites that aren't in my town and I would love to have if any of my villagers move away:

Charlise
Nate
Jitters
Sparro
Vic
Ava
Ken
Naomi
Tammy
Cherry
Marcel
Derwin
Maelle
All the eagles, horses, kangaroos, koalas, lions, anteaters, and ostriches,
Most of the frogs, monkeys, pigs, and goats,
Boone
Hans
Violet 
Clay
Chadder
Bettina
Penelope
Puck
Timbra
Hazel

I'm particularly perplexed about Peggy. She looks so cute! <3 I can't see why she isn't more popular.


----------



## Rococo

oranje said:


> I'm particularly perplexed about Peggy. She looks so cute! <3 I can't see why she isn't more popular.



Pigs tend to not be a popular species, for whatever reason.


----------



## alwatkins

Goldie is super cute. I don't know why she is only tier four. Bluebear was one of my original villagers before I joined. I always thought she was super popular to have because she was so awesome.


----------



## Rasha

there are so many but I'd go with Lobo, he's adorable (ps. dem eyes!) and he deserves more love than tier 4 :/


----------



## iamacoyfish

Blanche and Flora...I really like the ostriches...


----------



## soki

Renee~


----------



## Allison

I'd like to come back because I have now fell in love with Eugene. F-cking sunglasses koala bear how is he tier 3 he needs to be tier 1. He is the coolest motherf-cker ever like holy sh-t.

Also Chow, Groucho, Bianca, Blanche, Kiki, and Agnes are super cute too.


----------



## Yatogami

Blaire! <3


----------



## kazyrock

I feel bad for Rory he is my love


----------



## CupcakeFrappe

Ive loved Derwin since ww, so i personally think he's under rated; he's so derpy and awkward. Although I'm kinda glad he is under rated cause i got him for free from someone~


----------



## PeachyDesu

Sorry if it's been stated before but I believe Friga is underrated, maybe not tier 1 or 2 worthy but she has a lovely blue pink mix with gorgeous eyes. Maybe it's just me who sees it.  Though maybe I like penguins too much.


----------



## blaze5061

EUNICE SHE IS IN TIER 5 ;_; and shes my ultimate FAVE


----------



## 00jachna

ANABELLE!


----------



## kml64

I actually really like Broccolo.


----------



## butz

I think Teddy is one of the cutest villagers there is but he's so unloved! Everytime I see him walking around town my eyes just fill up with tears because of how cute he is! <3 I can't wait to move him to my main town though, so I can truly enjoy him! ^^ And also Chester! I had him in my town for awhile and he was super adorable! Especially when he changed into a kids smock! Also he sent me the most adorable letters! Some that I haven't seen from other lazy villagers, so that made me love him even more! But sadly, he wasn't in a good spot, so I had to let him go.  Although, I think I'm almost done with a 16 villager cycle to be able to get him back...


----------



## oreo

melba is very adorable. ; u ;
i feel like ken is underrated for what he is.
he looks so fricken cool. B)


----------



## Astro Cake

I think Keaton is really pretty, his colors are so vibrant.


----------



## DarkFox7

Chevre- The fact she's a tier five makes me so mad, she's so precious and adorable with her bright eyes and freckles, how is she so ignored?
Aurora- Okay I'm honestly confused that everyone's most beloved bird in baby form is in tier five. I mean what..?
Caroline- Look at the little cutie with her happy colors and big bright eyes <3
Hopper- He has awesome eyebrows and I love how his eyes are fierce and daring, like a cranky should look.
Hamphrey- I love his color scheme and come on! It's a little cranky hamster! ADORABLE!
Cube- Gah I love this chubby cutie so much, cuter than the tier one lazies to me.
Goldie- She deserves all the popularity she can get imo, her eyes and her mouth and her face and she's just so precious!
Butch- One of the cutest crankies, I love his eyes and I just love the dogs.
Bones- He's a cute lazy puppy <3
Walker- Another cute lazy puppy, his cartoony eyes and his big mouth is precious <3
Agnes- One of the best Uchis, her color scheme is awesome and her house and catchphrase are very cute.
Gala- CUTEST PIG EVER OH MY GOSH 
Wendy- What?! Wendy is in TIER FIVE?! What is wrong with this planet?! She's ADORABLE!
Willow- If Whitney weren't my favorite I would SO pick her. She's cuter than Diana imo, I love her.
Apple- One of the cutest peppies, she's so short and fat and adorable with her bright happy eyes. <3
Graham- Come on! It's a tiny dorky hamster with glasses! If that's not cute then I don't know what is.
Bianca- She's a beautiful snow leopard. What more can I say?
Freckles- Yeah, she looks ugly in her villager pic. But if you actually see her in game from all angles, she just looks so derpy and adorable <3
Scoot- One of the cutest jocks. I love his eyes and pink cheeks!
Stinky- Another adorable jock. His smile is so cute and I love that he wears underwear on his head! xD
Gwen- She's so pretty!
Flo- A gothic penguin... need I say more?
Cherry- Better yet a gothic dog... she's precious!
Frita- A burger sheep! Her design is very clever, I'm surprised she's not very popular!
Ribbot- This epic robot frog is the shiz.
Frobert- He's so little and cute with his buck teeth and awesome spots!
Nibbles- Love her colors, buck teeth, and freckles <3
Bella- She's a cute little punk mouse, she's awesome!
Portia- Such a cute snooty, I love her <3
Roald- One of the cutest jocks ever, he's a penguin and I love his eyes.
Pashmina- She's so pretty and one of the best Uchis imo.
Kidd- He just looks super chill and cool.
Mott- His glasses make him look like a college nerd <3
Elvis- He's an epic cranky lion!!!
Rory- Love his name and the fangs in his mouth 
Nana- She's so cute!!! People probably just ignore her because "ew monkeys are ugly irl" and blah blah blah, bullcrap.
Flip- Adorable jock villager, his teeth are so cute and monkeys just fit the jock villagers imo.
Shari- She's a cute Uchi, I love her eyes and her overall design.
Pekoe- I love how she's based off of... those thingies! I have no idea what it's called I just know she's based off of something XD But anyway, she's adorable!
Nan- She's just cute and her house fits her perfectly.
Cousteau- He's so cute with his mustache and catchphrase! OUI OUI!
Drago- So you got Phoebe the most popular Uchi Phoenix, Julian the second most popular Smug Unicorn, and you got Drago the ignored DRAGON. What?!
Tucker- He's based off of a mammoth! He's awesome, and wait until you see his perfectly fitting jungle house! I'm surprised he's so ignored...
Cookie- I think she should be more popular than she is... Her eyes are just beyond words adorable <3
Leonardo- He's based off of a leopard!
Rowan- Duuude he's a JOCK TIGER COME ON 

So, in short, the penguins, dogs, goats, tigers, frogs, monkeys, lions and hamsters are SEVERELY underrated and it disturbs me to the highest that the most recognized bird and man's best friend is completely ignored in this game, they happen to be in my top five favorite species, I don't understand it :/


----------



## Dork

THAT'S SO MANY AND I AGREE WITH LIKE ALL OF THEM
10/10 FOR YOUR PASSION


----------



## BlooBelle

Okay urm here's my list~

Penelope- Cute mouse with big eyes and a huge bow! I felt so guilty voiding her in my cycle town. ;w;
Sterling- Cool knight eagle
Daisy/Goldie- Two cute normal puppies with natural colored fur. Goldie reminds me of my aunt's dog.
Pashmina- Pretty gothic goat, what more could you want? :<
Blaire- Super cute snooty squirrel. <3 
Bones- I really like natural villagers mmkay. But he's an adorable beagle with a cozy house.  <3
Dotty- SOSO cute and has a cool house
Tom- I know he's tier 3, but he's a really cool cranky who deserves more recognition. c:
Gladys- Really really cute crane! So pretty and sweet.
Melba- She's a cuddly koala with a cute name. Her being tier 5 baffles me. 

Not as long as foxes ofc, but I stand by it. ^_^


----------



## snapdragon

i don't understand why paula doesn't get more love...she's a big brown bear with blonde hair and a HEADBAND! A HEADBAND PEOPLE!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlooBelle said:


> Okay urm here's my list~
> 
> Penelope- Cute mouse with big eyes and a huge bow! I felt so guilty voiding her in my cycle town. ;w;
> Sterling- Cool knight eagle
> Daisy/Goldie- Two cute normal puppies with natural colored fur. Goldie reminds me of my aunt's dog.
> Pashmina- Pretty gothic goat, what more could you want? :<
> Blaire- Super cute snooty squirrel. <3
> Bones- I really like natural villagers mmkay. But he's an adorable beagle with a cozy house.  <3
> Dotty- SOSO cute and has a cool house
> Tom- I know he's tier 3, but he's a really cool cranky who deserves more recognition. c:
> Gladys- Really really cute crane! So pretty and sweet.
> Melba- She's a cuddly koala with a cute name. Her being tier 5 baffles me.
> 
> Not as long as foxes ofc, but I stand by it. ^_^



and dotty and melba are so precious, like little miniature stuffed animals!


----------



## Tap Dancer

I love Cyrano. He's one of my starter villagers. Even though he's "cranky," he's been nothing but nice to me since day 1.


----------



## Dork

yay more cyrano lovers!
I had him in my first town ('bout a year ago) and he was the sweetest thing omg
i had so much fun making him a softie by changing his greeting to "hi, dear" and his catchphrase to "princess" and stuff like that huhu


----------



## charade501

I really like Nan. c:


----------



## Tap Dancer

Faybun said:


> yay more cyrano lovers!
> I had him in my first town ('bout a year ago) and he was the sweetest thing omg
> i had so much fun making him a softie by changing his greeting to "hi, dear" and his catchphrase to "princess" and stuff like that huhu



I haven't come up with a good greeting yet, so I think he just says, "How's it going?" but his catchphrase is "homegirl." It was really funny the other day when he was talking to Erik and calling him "homegirl." LOL


----------



## spCrossing

I see nobody talk about Sheldon around here.

Like seriously, it's like he doesn't exist at all.


----------



## Druddigon

Samson, come on that face of his is awesome! He's my favorite Mouse next to Dora and Penelope. 

Sly, a camo gator, need I say more?


----------



## Dork

spCrossing said:


> I see nobody talk about Sheldon around here.
> 
> Like seriously, it's like he doesn't exist at all.



tbh i have never heard of him before (which is saying a lot cause i know most of the villagers haha oh how sad) so i had to look him up
he's a cutie


----------



## Dork

Tap Dancer said:


> I haven't come up with a good greeting yet, so I think he just says, "How's it going?" but his catchphrase is "homegirl." It was really funny the other day when he was talking to Erik and calling him "homegirl." LOL



oh pffftt hahaha that's so perf
it reminds of hip mid life crisis people trying be all cool and stuff


----------



## Jou

Avery.

No seriously why does nobody like him.

top-tier.


----------



## PlasmaPower

What about all the ostriches other than Pheobe?


----------



## vbunny

I'll admit I was originally abrasive towards Violet when she was one of my first villagers but she's actually pretty neat! I've grown fairly attached to her! >.>


----------



## infinikitten

Personal favorites that I have/had and adore:
Pashmina. #1 all-time dreamy for me. I love her design, the uchi sass, her house, everything~
Kidd. He was my first smug villager so naturally I developed an attachment to him, but also... I think he's the cutest goat 
Roald is just a friggin adorable lil penguin oh my god. He's got this perpetually wide-eyed look.
Agent S. I will never understand why everyone loves Kid Cat but not Agent S. They're like partners in crime. Or a crime-fighting duo! They're practically twins is what I'm saying, so it drives me a lil bonkers that she gets no love.

I've never had Melba, Hugh, and Blaire but I sure wouldn't turn them down if they moved in one day; I can't imagine why they're not higher up on the list.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Jou said:


> Avery.
> 
> No seriously why does nobody like him.
> 
> top-tier.



How coincidental. He showed up in MY town too. I also like him, and I'm glad someone else has a soft spot for him.


----------



## Jou

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> How coincidental. He showed up in MY town too. I also like him, and I'm glad someone else has a soft spot for him.



he's adorable and fluffy and apparently likes dolls.

hes like one of those hard on the outside soft on the inside types


----------



## toadsworthy

we talking about Avery!!! I love him! he is "cranky" but he is so nice to me.... i love going up to him and talking


Also BETTINA! anyone else got love for her? she is adorable and I never see anyone with or looking for her

- - - Post Merge - - -

plus i love the color gray.... and the nazca lines inspiration is original too


----------



## esweeeny

infinikitten said:


> Personal favorites that I have/had and adore:
> Pashmina. #1 all-time dreamy for me. I love her design, the uchi sass, her house, everything~
> Kidd. He was my first smug villager so naturally I developed an attachment to him, but also... I think he's the cutest goat
> Roald is just a friggin adorable lil penguin oh my god. He's got this perpetually wide-eyed look.
> Agent S. I will never understand why everyone loves Kid Cat but not Agent S. They're like partners in crime. Or a crime-fighting duo! They're practically twins is what I'm saying, so it drives me a lil bonkers that she gets no love.
> 
> I've never had Melba, Hugh, and Blaire but I sure wouldn't turn them down if they moved in one day; I can't imagine why they're not higher up on the list.



i second this. AGENT S is the bomb. she's so damn cute and one of the cutest peppys. i hope i get her in my cycling town cause i'd give her to you. just you wait 

one time i was putting up a path when i had her and she just randomly pinged me to tell me that basically she loved living in town. it was awesome


----------



## infinikitten

esweeeny said:


> i second this. AGENT S is the bomb. she's so damn cute and one of the cutest peppys. i hope i get her in my cycling town cause i'd give her to you. just you wait
> 
> one time i was putting up a path when i had her and she just randomly pinged me to tell me that basically she loved living in town. it was awesome



I just managed to get my hands on her and I'm thrilled! I was checking tumblr for adoptions and someone was giving her away. This is the one time luck was on my side, lol <3 (you are so sweet though omg) I've only had her for about a day now and she's mostly kept to herself so far. Every time I see her she's watering flowers. So cute ;_;

All the squirrels in general are just so flippin adorable I can't even. Why don't more people want Filbert or Nibbles or Mint??? So confused tbh


----------



## Classygirl

Curlos, Eunice and Frita, yeah gotta love the sheep. The gators though, esp Gayle, Gala the pig is also an underrated norm. As far as Bluebear at one time she was huge, I think she just fizzled in reply to someone's mention of her, for me she was a little too peppy. Tucker is also as mentioned awesome, I mean an extinct mammoth, just don't sell him a fossil it's bad karma, lol. I adore him but have had him so long I have like ten pics I thanked we maxed our limits but still hard to let go. And Margie should be above Tia to me, more personality. So many more though in t five, glad to see things are shifting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I agree on Filbert and Sparrow as well, for those having trouble with jocks or lazies two of the best and overlooked. Also Ch?vre, am dying to get her, the list has changed so maybe she has moved up I hope.


----------



## tumut

Ed, Charming design, always thought he was cooler than Julian, who is also pretty cool.

Avery and Clay look awesome, I like their Native American designs.

Doc, I love the lazy teacher concept, really fun villager.

Benjamin needs more love

Mallary is one of the cooler ducks that isn't hideous.

Cole, Marcel,Cranston, and Lyman are also both pretty underrated.


----------



## RebeccaShay

Pango!!!!!


----------



## pippy1994

Rocco <3


----------



## KidKat

Rod, Gayle, Ken, Cole, Snake, Melba, Nibbles, Eugene, Roscoe, Annalise, almost every ostrich, and especially Bruce. I know Bruce isnt too low on the tier list but how is he not higher he's a deer and he has to be the cutest cranky. Gayle is just precious i dont know how she can never get any recognition, i really wish we could have more than ten villagers i would definitely get her


----------



## htmlad

Gladys is so cute, she looks just like a crane.  I want her so bad


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Pudge, Pecan, Alice, Midge and Samson are some of the ones I think of right off that bat haha :3


----------



## RelaxAlex

CUBE, CUBE AND CUBE. He's a fat little penguin and his eyes are cute little x's and uuuuuuugggguuuuuu  also he's the best personality


----------



## AmenFashion

I feel like the Penguins are underrated.
Cube and Boomer are some of my favorites!


----------



## Moonlight-

I'm not saying it because she's my favourite villager, but Peanut is DEFINETLY underrated. How is SHE tier 4? She is the cutest villager ever ! Chevre, Midge, Nan, Pinky, Aurora, Margie, Bluebear and Apple are also really cute, but are in the bottom two tiers.


----------



## Pikuchu

Melba is soooo cute, but I asked my friends and nobody thinks so :c She's probably the cutest koala, and I love her soooooo much


----------



## Bon Bonne

Clay... he's the cutest hamster. ;__; sure that's opinion but. cutest hamster. he needs more love. I'm legit surprised he's not popular.


----------



## spelling88

It may also be objected that my opening remark about the appealing character of Pyrrhonism is wrong or surprising, given that it is not possible for anyone to think that the stance I have presented is attractive and worth adopting. For instance, not only does the Skeptic not promise that the suspensive attitude will certainly make possible the attainment of ataraxia, but he does not even regard this as an aim that is intrinsic to his philosophy. To this objection, I would first reply that the appeal of Skepticism seems to lie in the sort of radical changes that this philosophy may entail in a person’s life. For, if adopted, the cautious Pyrrhonean attitude will prevent one from making rash judgments about any topic that one has not examined or found final answers to, which in turn will prevent one from acting hastily. Another profound change consists in the fact that, even if at some point the Skeptic broke some of the most important moral rules of the society to which he belongs, he would perhaps experience some kind of discomfort, but he would not believe that he has done something objectively wrong. This would free him from the shame and remorse that those who believe that such an action is morally incorrect would experience in the same situation. In sum, the Pyrrhonean philosophy would produce, if adopted, profound changes in a person’s thoughts, feelings, and actions; changes that at first glance seem to be beneficial. But secondly, I think that whether or not Pyrrhonism is an appealing philosophy cannot in the end be determined a priori. For it depends on whether one values such attitudes as caution, open-mindedness, and intellectual modesty; or, if one does, on whether these attitudes are preferred to, for example, the sense of assurance that one may experience when espousing philosophic systems or religious beliefs. This is why my opening comment was just that Pyrrhonism may still be found attractive and worth adopting.


----------



## Snowtyke

Static. Maybe I'm biased because he was one of the first villagers I ever had, but he's SO CUTE.


----------



## Applez

1. Cobb
This dude looks so cool! Like... Those eyes are awesome...


Spoiler: Cobb












2. Walker
This is Mickey Mouse turned into a dog. 'Nuff said.


Spoiler: Walker


----------



## Bojack

Snake, Ed, and Avery. Nobody ever seems to talk about them, but I adore them.


----------



## Dae Min

Beardo for President 2016


----------



## kenna

i agree with you on pudge! i have him and hes so cute, makes me feel like i needa watch over this lil baby. i also agree on midge, and to go along with the birds i think twiggy deserves more love. and then all dog villagers dont get much love which is sad, they are all so cute 

- - - Post Merge - - -

adding on to my dog comment, benjamin especially doesnt get enough love.


----------



## kaylagirl

Poppy


----------



## airpeaches

Cube, Jeremiah, Beardo, Henry, Dotty and Aurora are all underrated in my opinion. 
Pretty much all of the penguins are underrated though. Boomer is a cutie too!


----------



## Azza

Pango and apple. I thought olaf looked cool until I realized what he would look like in a different shirt 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And opal


----------



## Nay

Eunice! Baabara as well, although I've never personally had her. They're both cute sheeps.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I definitely think some of the sheep villagers are underrated. Esp. Wendy and Frita <3 

Like Wendy is just so cute and pretty and her 'lil buck teeth make her even cuter. And Frita is just amazing. Her body looks like fries and her head looks like a hamburger. Plus she talks about potatoes and if you pair her with another uchi the conversations are hilariously entertaining.


----------



## pharbro

moe is so cute honestly i hate when people say he is ugly he is just the best lazy!! also bill + butch are also pretty underrated i think


----------



## hollowbunnie

Pecan!!! She's the perfect little squirrel! She's actually the best looking squirrel in the whole game. Shes beautiful and it makes me sad that I dont see a lot of love for her!


----------



## Daveyx0

I will go for Camofrog and Scoot. Camofrog due to his unique look and Scoot because I find him adorable... and its SCOOT!


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak

Carmen is the most precious little baby, what the ever loving hell is she doing in tier 4?
Pierce's palette is so great, and compared to all the other Jocks in the game, he's definitely top 10 cutest
Alice is super cute, too. Her simple face and ears. She used to be my dramie before i saw that Tia was Normal type.
If anyone can look me in the face and say Doc is not absolutely adorable, they're crazy
Jay, like pierce, has a great palette and he's totally in the top 5 cute jocks
and Tucker is super amazing too. I dont understand people...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daveyx0 said:


> I will go for Camofrog and Scoot. Camofrog due to his unique look and Scoot because I find him adorable... and its SCOOT!



I hear you, man. Scoot's adorable

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> Snake, Ed, and Avery. Nobody ever seems to talk about them, but I adore them.



Avery is one of my favorites! Definitely getting him in my second town as a dreamy!


----------



## Rosie :)

I remember having Kiki in my City Folk town. She moved, I cried. But I REALLY LOVE THE OVERRATED VILLAGERS OK?! 
Melba also holds a place in my heart, being the first villager I loved, and the first villager who moved (while tting) she was my first best friend.


----------



## deerlilac

Chester and Queenie


----------



## one

i think patty is really cute
she's like a chocolate milk cow!!


----------



## peachy13

Deli! He's such a cute little monkey, but no one seems to like him :'(


----------



## Duzzel

I've always liked Buck. He's such a cool dude, haha.


----------



## pinkii-pastels

Victoria, Gabi and Pippy... 
I don't get why they are so ignored or hatred...? Especially Pippy. ;~;


----------



## tooru

Scoot is honestly adorable. <3 I love the jockstrap thingy on his head. I feel like jock villagers are given the 'manly' type of personality, but a character's design can give you a whole new outlook on the character. It makes the jock personality more special in his own way.

I also really love Erik. Though he's not really underrated, since he's in Tier 2 if I recall, but other lazy villagers like Zucker and Lucky always steal the spotlight. Erik is a cute little lazy villager with antlers and droopy eyes. <3 So irresistible! 

Smug villagers are _so_ popular and a lot of the popular smug villagers such as Marshal, Julian and Colton normally fill people's towns. But I find Shep to be really cute. He has bangs that cover his eyes and a default denim vest as his outfit. Classy~

There are probably a lot more underrated villagers, but those are the ones that I think about the most.


----------



## -Lumi-

Honestly, some underrated villagers in my opinion are Melba, Gayle, Shari and Henry. 

I really love Henry as a smug villager. He is my favourite of them all, although I do think Marshal is cute. I really want to get Henry and Lily in the same town! <3

 I think Gayle is just an absolute darling and that her design is adorable. She's a pink alligator with a heart on her nose, for Pete's sake! Plus, I am a sucker for the normal personality.  Same for Melba. I honestly think she is the cutest of all the Koala's and I was shocked to find out she wasn't more sought after! I had her in my previous town for a long time. She was a peach. And I found that even though she was a normal villager, she didn't recycle the same lines of dialogue like Merengue and Tia did. 

Finally, Shari the Uchi monkey. I am incredibly picky when it comes to the Uchi personality. I think Phoebe's design is fabulous, but I find her attitude to be very... rude? Her and Deirdre both. Which sounds odd, but Shari and Pashmina both just seem to be kinder haha. Less "in your face" sort of Uchi's. Plus I find Shari's design to be adorable. :3


----------



## Zandy

I think that Katt is underrated.  I know that a lot of people think that she looks ugly - and to be honest, at  first I thought she was one of the less cute cats, but after awhile, Katt began to grow on me and now I think she looks kind of cute xD.


----------



## Folia

audino said:


> Eunice! Baabara as well, although I've never personally had her. They're both cute sheeps.



I have Baabara, and she's fabulous. I love her catchphrase so much -- daahling!


----------



## AcidLucidity

My favourite underrated villager would have to be Sprocket. Like, I heard he doesn't appear in Wild World and New Leaf but I like him because he's the cool _robotic_ ostrich villager I would enjoy interacting with because he's a bit different than other jock villagers -- at least from what I remember.


----------



## Mayor Luff

I think Clay deserves more love. He's a cute little hamster with cool Asian msrkings on his face. He's based on old Japanese clay figurines, in fact the Ancient Statue that Red tries to sell you is one of the old figurines.


----------



## Dot

I think Pancetti is very underrated! She is a cute (but snooty) pig villager. If you say she‘s ugly, I really don't understand. I know most people don't like pigs but I think pigs are as cute as deers or cats. c:


----------



## punkinpie

Definitely Lionel. He's so cute!!!


----------



## The Crossing Troll

Clay is underrated o n o he's so cool looking


----------



## charmi

I think Gayle and Alice are underrated. Gayle has cute hearts and I thought Alice was super adorable when I first saw her!


----------



## pinkii-pastels

chiheerios said:


> wait I'd also like to add that Carmen is so underrated! She's adorable!
> Same with Pippy! how can you not love her :c
> 
> also I'm really biased because i actually adore him, but I wish o'hare was a little higher ranked, although tier 3 is not bad! he had an adorable design (a little top hat how can you not love him) and is hands down, the best smug villager I've had. I never want him to leave



OMG, yes! Glad someone else thinks Pippy needs more love!

and Carmen and O'Hare are awesome. ^^


----------



## crispmaples

Pippy and Rolf are both underrated. Pippy is so cute and her design is kinda unique (for a rabbit), and rolf is one f the cutest cranky villagers I have ever seen. I miss having him in my town.


----------



## erikaeliseh

i think pinky is underrated! I personally wont be keeping her, but i was surprised to see she was placed on the lowest tier. She is pretty simple in design, just a pink and white panda, and most of the popular villagers are simpler in design as well so i dont see why she is that unpopular.


----------



## MotaroRIP

I think the ducks are super underrated. Other than Quilson I think they're all super cute and awesome. I'd like to see them expanded into different personality types so that I could have an all duck town next time around.


----------



## Xintetsu

Olivia all the way! She's so sweet.


----------



## Toppazz

Bangle the peppy tiger. I don't know why I never see anything about her, when I first saw her on an island hide and seek tour I immediately wanted her, she's so cute!

And Katt. A lot of people hate her because of her face. In all honestly when she first moved into my New Leaf town I hated her too. But you get used to how she looks and even start liking it, and I loved her personality! She's uchi, the "big sister" type, and since I'm the oldest of three sisters, that may be why I liked her so much. She did seem a lot like me. It sucks that she ended up moving during one of my little hiatuses! I have Cherry currently, who is also an uchi, but she just doesn't have that attitude and tomboyish vibe to her like Katt did.


----------



## Youngjae

Oh my goodness, I think that there are far too many underrated villagers... What about all the other squirrels that aren't Marshall??? i love Static and Nibbles... Who doesn't love a grumpy faced purple squirrel or a squirrel with freckles and buck teeth!!! I also think that Dora is just too cute, she is quite simple, but so adorable!!! I am sorta surprised at how selective this fandom is with characters though... Like, there are so many cute characters in the games, but no one really cares about them but only wants the super popular ones which are just as cute as all the other characters!!!!


----------



## EruditeAssassin

Clay c; He's so cute and hipster.


----------



## survivorfan111100

Gala and Alice <3
Also Tutu <3. She was barely in my town and I really miss her.
Antonio isn't to bad either.


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm not a person that really likes frogs, but I have to say, I think Puddles is so cute.  I like how she sounds when she talks and the things she says to me; I know that each villager that have the same personality says the same things.  Still, I think she looks adorable when she says just about anything; I like the expressions on her face too.  I haven't read a lot of posts about people's favorite villagers and villagers they dislike the most, but when I looked at the list of villagers by popularity; I couldn't help but notice she was on the lowest tier.  I wonder why people dislike her.


----------



## Trio4meo

JOEY MY BABY IS SOOOO CUTE! Dw joey you have me to love you o(≧o≦)o


----------



## Stanley

Rosie's actually really cool. She was one of my villagers from Gamecube Animal Crossing. This little blue cat who seems all preppy, peppy and girly & whatnot. However, her house does not match her image at all. Before New Leaf, she had a cowhide rug on her floor, a retro stereo playing Rockin' K.K.. It was a real kinda punk look.


----------



## superkell

I don't think Chevre (normal goat) and Nana (normal monkey) get enough credit. I think I'm definitely partial to normal villagers, as there are a lot of popular peppy villagers, but they annoy me so much...like I really wanted Tangy and now that I have her she's pretty annoying...


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

To me Twiggy and Mac.  I quite like them.


----------



## visibleghost

i love gigi, i think she's way underrated!!


----------



## failedexperiment

TABBY. her smile is so bright and cheerful she's such an adorable cat


----------



## HHoney

I have never been one to be with the "popular" crowd. I enjoy and admire all the top tier villagers, but I have so many "Dreamies to me" that are tier 2 3 4...all the way to the bottom of the list. And when new to me villagers arrive in my town, I do my best to find something to appreciate about them. Even the Uglies.


----------



## failedexperiment

mitzi is pretty adorable too


----------



## Twifairy

I adore Midge, she's been in my town since I got the game and was one of the main ones to greet me. 

Also, Mira, she's based on Sailor Venus!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Almost all of my dreamies. Eloise the most. She is so cute be nobody likes her.
Pietro also gets a lot of hate.


----------



## KHKirby

Knox, Hugh, and Flo are all pretty underrated villagers that I absolutely adore. I mean, with Cranky villagers like Apollo and Chief, Lazy villagers like Stitches and Beau, and Uchi villagers like Cherry and Fuchsia, most of these guys are overshadowed (in fact, I think they're all Tier 5 but I'm too lazy to go check). Whatever, everybody has their own tastes.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Greta. I don't know why, but I just absolutely love her! I know that she's tier-5 but she'll always be my tier-1.


----------



## CJODell62

TheBluRaichu said:


> Shari is the sweetest and best Uchi in my opinion. She's my all time favorite next to Mitzi who was my bestie when I was little and I playing Animal Crossing GC. She's priceless to me. She's the sweetest monkey and I love her to death. She's adorable, has a cute color palette, arguably the best female personality, and a great ego. I have no idea how she is Tier 4, she's Tier 1 to me.
> 
> <3 You Shari


Shari is criminally underrated. Ever since Emile got her in his town, she hasn't been able to catch a break from players.


----------



## Espurr

I don't get why Monique is so underrated.  Sure, she looks kinda weird, but she's still a cat.  Cat's shouldn't be brushed down to T5.  Besides, she's snooty.  They can be so nice.  If you're their friend, at least.


----------



## butz

I agree with Espurr. I had Monique randomly move into one of my towns once and quite enjoyed her while she was there, but at the time she wasn't apart of my dreamies list. Now, she has replaced Flurry on my list and I couldn't be more happy with her. c': 

Chester and Stinky are others that I'm just shocked at how much they're not really talked about. Chester is such a sweetie. All of the letter she sent me when I had him were just the cutest. He's such a baby. ^-^ And I guess really all of the lazy villagers are babies... They're so cute. c: I hope to have him again. And I just think Stinky is too cute! (At first, I thought he had underwear on his head, and that's honestly what made me fall in love with him. But then I realized it was a luchador mask and I mean it made me sad, but I still love him.) OH! Another one is Henry! Why is a villager that looks like the most common interpretation of a frog so unpopular?! He's a super cutie. If his name was the french spelling on "Henry" I would have him in Laverre like tHAT. Maybe if I decide to restart the cartridge my cycling town is on, I'll have a town of some of my favorite villagers instead of doing a theme. c:


----------



## azu

Stinky and Roscoe were my favorite unnoticed villagers...Stinky is so ridiculous, I love him.


----------



## Beardo

Literally all of my dreamies

- - - Post Merge - - -



butz said:


> I agree with Espurr. I had Monique randomly move into one of my towns once and quite enjoyed her while she was there, but at the time she wasn't apart of my dreamies list. Now, she has replaced Flurry on my list and I couldn't be more happy with her. c':
> 
> Chester and Stinky are others that I'm just shocked at how much they're not really talked about. Chester is such a sweetie. All of the letter she sent me when I had him were just the cutest. He's such a baby. ^-^ And I guess really all of the lazy villagers are babies... They're so cute. c: I hope to have him again. And I just think Stinky is too cute! (At first, I thought he had underwear on his head, and that's honestly what made me fall in love with him. But then I realized it was a luchador mask and I mean it made me sad, but I still love him.) OH! Another one is Henry! Why is a villager that looks like the most common interpretation of a frog so unpopular?! He's a super cutie. If his name was the french spelling on "Henry" I would have him in Laverre like tHAT. Maybe if I decide to restart the cartridge my cycling town is on, I'll have a town of some of my favorite villagers instead of doing a theme. c:



I had Monique in my first town, and her catchphrase was "butface" so I found that pretty funny


----------



## pepperini

I really love Mallary so much, she's my absolute favorite villager of all time, and I generally do not care for a lot of ducks. Mallary has a special place in my heart because she's cute [how do you not think a purple duck is cute?] and she's been in almost every town I've had since I started playing AC. She's one of the reasons why I really, really like snooty villagers.


----------



## Hamusuta

all the hamsters need more lovin'

tumblr treat apple as a joke and this stops now

#JusticeForCheekers


----------



## Bellsprout

My vote is for Derwin. Maybe it's his giant glasses or the fact that his name starts with "Der," but he just never ceases to crack me up in some way or another.


----------



## Heyden

Ruby, she's too cute X)


----------



## Nizzy

Kitty is literally one of my favorite snooty's and cat. i mean her design is so simple but she's amazing i would trade francine for her anyday



paula is one of my favorite uchis ever, look at her headband its like she's a hippie bear and thats why i love her


 Nibles is bae she one of my favorite peppy's just look at her how could you not love her


----------



## Lunar Dust

Definitely Annalise. My original villager, I don't know why but she's probably my favourite villager.


----------



## Bjork

Celia!


----------



## Mayorforlyfe

Tabby though is the ultimate underrated. Everyone dislikes her and is so mad when she moves into their town but i think her color pallet and her peppy personality make her so cute


----------



## Lightmare

i honestly think KIDD is underrated too
like he looks like a cute butler. how come nobody thinks THAT'S rad?? a goat butler 
plus i really like his personality. tolerable and cute


----------



## Miri

I feel like Melba is suuuuuper cute, and she isn't popular at all.~


----------



## Quagsire.

Miri said:


> I feel like Melba is suuuuuper cute, and she isn't popular at all.~



Oh yes, Melba is adorable. ^.^


----------



## AmenFashion

Astrid!
I don't even like the Kangaroos, but I think she's so cute.
I get excited when she's in any of my villages. Only managed to keep her back in my GC town.


----------



## peterquill

I feel like Mitzi needs more love. She's my favorite.


----------



## bouncy_babs

I really like Kiki. She's an adorable black cat who likes cactuses and writing and books. How can you not love that?! Also, Snake. I don't have him anymore, but I did in my last town. I miss him so much; he was just a cute pink ninja bunny.


----------



## Brobasaur

Pierce and Sterling are very underrated. Pierce has a beautiful white and blue color, and Sterling is a cute little knight who guards my  Town!


----------



## Heyden

Aurora is very under looked, she's so cute, but a little red-eyed at times ;D


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

Chadder! The little guy doesn't get as much attention as he deserves. I mean, look at him- he's made of cheese! Plus, he's such a charmer. One day, he sold me a cheese wall, I don't want to know where he got the cheese from. I still love him to bits!

Also, Beardo. Who wouldn't love a bear with a beard and tache? He's amazing. I personally find him better than Julian (even though I adore Julian).


----------



## Satu

Benjamin. He is like sweetest ever! His house is right next to mine. He is an original resident and when I first saw him I thoght he wasn't very special but now he is so important and I thnk I could never let him go. And he is so cute little puppy aww


----------



## Lively

Curt is very underrated he's so adorablee


----------



## Antonykun

I seem to have an obsession with Tier 5 Villagers
Camofrog: He has a cute wide eyed look and his skin is camouflaged  I have no idea what a quakpath is tho :/
Jay: he's an actual Jay even though he has a red spot and the jock personality is my second favorite
Groucho/Grizzly/Curt: I was always used to the Grumpy Bear personality so I'm really into Cranky Bears plus Groucho was in my AC GC town
Freckles: people find her gross but her big buggy eyes just scream awwww to me <3
Nana: She's a Pink Monkey PINK MONKEY with a cute beady eyes and likeable normal personality


----------



## Kaiserin

Poppy, She's adorable.♥
I find her Underrated.


----------



## CreakySilver

Blanche! She's my favorite snooty white ostrich. (Apparently she was a singer at a dubstep concert once...?)


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Carmen is one of these underrated villagers. she is so adorable 

i kinda agree with Blanche too


----------



## Klave

I feel like Flo is on the bottom of the tier list undeservedly. She is a penguin, which is great. She's an Uchi villager - that's great too because she is tough but will also give you medicine if stung by bees. Her design is pretty sweet although her default shirt is quite unflattering to be honest. Her house is pretty nice too - the exterior is a lovely purple colour and the inside looks all modern and generally really nice!


----------



## mitzi_crossing

The underreated villagers I have in my town are probably..

Gayle, who I know is getting somewhat popular as of late, but she is still Tier 5. She's just so adorable!

Grizzly, I don't know why so many people dislike him. He's just like a big cuddly brown teddy bear.

Baabara, I love her. She's too cute with the pastel blue contrasting with the brown, and I love her long eyelashes. She reminds me of Saharah.


----------



## CJODell62

Swiftstream said:


> Maple is love maple is life.


 Maple is actually a Tier Two villager.


----------



## AidanTheGreat

Any villager who is not Marshal, Diana or whatever other villager 99 percent of the users on here have is underrated imo.


----------



## Flopunny

Poncho and gruff dabess
Hopper is good too


----------



## Kattling

Dork said:


> Okay so who are some villagers you think are underrated despite them being cute and/or not having any super negative qualities?
> Cause seriously there are some great villagers out there that do not get the love they deserve :u
> 
> 
> ♥​
> For me some of those villagers would beee
> 
> *Wendy*
> She has a great colour palette like wow
> Brown skin, blue wool, yellow horns and adorable bucked teeth aw
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wendy



That's how I felt about Wendy! >o< She had like a coral pink scarf when she moved into my sister's town too (I'm unsure if that's her initial clothing) and it really complimented her palette. I've never really interacted with her myself, but I bought her portrait off my sister after April Fool's Day to remind me how adorable she is. >w< I'd love to do some limited-palette artwork using her colours one day. I reckon it'd come out really cool!

I'm unsure what else is underrated because I can't seem to find a recent popularity chart, but some I really like are Cranston, Shari, Tammi and Marcel! Tammi just has a cool design, I really like her palette and she's sort of oddly detailed for an Animal Crossing character? I like that. >o< Cranston is... well, I really like secretary birds, so it's no surprise I like him. I'm not sure what Marcel is based on, but I just think he's really cute! And as for Shari, I just like the grey and white combo with the yellow tips. >o<


----------



## Bjork

tangy!


----------



## g u m m i

Wart Jr. He's my sweet little grump baby, but no one else sees that in him  I've loved hime since WW...
Also, Bengal (I think that's her name) is an adorable one as well, my username used to e fuzzybengal247


----------



## AidanTheGreat

Making an actual post in this thread. 

Underrated in my personal opinion:

*Deli* - Literally a king among kings, adorable as heck and super kind. Deli confirmed for president.

*Derwin* - Also adorable, he is a great friend and states "I feel so cool hanging out at the club" obviously pretty rad.

*Hopper* - For some reason he runs around every night in my town, probably to lose some weight (get rekt) he's super friendly and also tends to scam me. When he sits on benches he looks cuter than anything on this planet.

*Bill* - The true king of kings. He is a god among ducks. All should bow to him.


----------



## Kurapika

Ok so maybe my choice isn't so underrated but she is enough that I almost never find her available for sale or trade nowadays and that would be Eunice. I actually had Eunice and Vesta both in my town at once and they lived next to each other on top of being good friends. It warmed my heart, that and I loved interacting with Eunice.


----------



## JessSux

Pudge!!! He was one of my original villagers and just so adorable!! I even made my birthday wish that he would stay forever...sadly, a few months later, he left without giving me the chance to stop him.


----------



## lonewolf

Kidd is sooo underated in my opinion. He just looks so gentlemanly and his droopy eyes are adorable!


----------



## classically.trained

Graham, the hamster! I got him in my town by asking for a random smug villager off of gamefaqs and didn't really care for him at first. But he and his nerdiness really grew on me and now I think he's adorable. He's a permanent resident of my town now.

Also, Buck. He is cute and hilarious imo.

I had Daisy and Lily in my Wild World town, and they were the best. They don't get enough love.


----------



## DinaAzz

Margie!! She was one of my first villagers on acww! I love her sooooo much! And Elvis is amazing, he gave me both of thrones in acww! He was really nice and adorable!


----------



## Celty

Flora!  She has a pretty unique design and she's so cute & peppy!  I don't see why she doesn't have more fans. T-T;;


----------



## Lani101

I love Bluebear, Mint & Portia and I believe they're so underrated! 
Bluebear and Mint are two of my favourite villagers from the whole game!


----------



## LOLUMAD?

Rowan! he's super cute and he's tier 5??


----------



## Chanten

Vic is one of my dreamies and he's tier 5! 
he's a freaking bull viking!
A BULL VIKING CALLED VIC FOR CRYING OUT LOUD! how awesome is that!?


----------



## AidanTheGreat

Las time I posted in this thread I mentioned Deli, Derwin, Hopper and Bill. I have a few more I would like to add. 
Ken, Deli and Bill are by far my three favorite character of all time, and it has come to my attention that Ken, along with Derwin and Deli, are at the bottom of the barrel. Upon even further inspection, Bill is there too. With my favorite female villager, Bangle. What. 

So all of my favorites are now confirmed for bottom tier. However, Hopper is in tier 4 at least.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Aurora the Penguin is SOOOO underrated! I had her in my original WW town and loved her to pieces. I was a very upset 7-year-old when she moved out.

To this day, I've never seen her since. T.T


----------



## mayoremi

PUDDLES IS SO UNDERRATED  i love her


----------



## Bwazey

Walker is pretty underrated. But he's a doll ;-;


----------



## Jesska

Tutu is my BFF <3


----------



## HungryForCereal

ribbot. i mean seriously, look at him! he's a freaking robot frog!!! how cool is that?


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Vlaimir, Pudge and Cally.


----------



## celestialprince

Roald~ and tutu!


----------



## axo

Tutu is so sweet <3 Ily 5 ever my baby *kiss* I also love Moe, Joey, and Rudy.


----------



## Lena Scorpion

I would say Pate, she looks nervous but she's cute and her personality is funny.


----------



## kittysan

snoozit said:


> ribbot. i mean seriously, look at him! he's a freaking robot frog!!! how cool is that?



I totally agree with you.


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~

Just by looking at me you'd know who I'd say.
But just for the people who DON'T know, it's Blaire.
This adorable little squirrel was one of my starting villagers. I had her for like 3 months before she moved out randomly. When she moved I actually cried (yeah, i'm crazy like that) I have 3 pictures of her and I treasure them all dearly.
I put a flower clock where she used to live, and 4 Jacob's ladders around it. I also put 3 perfect apple trees near it, too. 
I guess she just isn't common enough to be a higher tier.  ◕︵◕


----------



## strawbewwy

i think naomi


----------



## Knopekin

Tammy, for sure. She's always giving me medicine to fix my bee stings <3


----------



## Kekky

Vesta's an adorable ball of fluff. Mitzi's also a favorite, but I might be biased as we share a birthday.


----------



## trela_karo

People likes different things but many 4/5th tiers are really underrated, as you see million and one thread about merengue/ankha/marshall/lolly (or any cats)/Stitches etc. villagers that are gone in almost second from posting them and then you have villagers like ducks/frogs/monkeys/bears who are rarely adopted even for free.

As for me personally I would say Nate and Gayle are very underrated - I can understand not many have the taste for plain-looking, green mono-brow and freckled bear (as there are more interesting looking lazy villagers), or bears in general as 90% of them are in tier 5 auto-voided with birds, monkeys, gorillas and bulls/cows but you would think that pink aligator with heart above her snout and blue eyes would qualify to the "ohmigosh so cute" tier, as it's imo very unique and not really far from the top ones like earlier mentioned Merengue, sought-after Tia, popular Diana or Maple, well-liked Chrissy (personally I think about her as pink disaster) or Marshal or others. Gayle's design is also paired with very sweet normal personality, and while Maple or even tier-one Lolly are normal too I feel like their design are really.. Uninspired and kinda boring - I mean, let's leave pink alligators alone for a sec and focus on Maple -she's a brown cub and her most prominent feature is blush on cheeks and big, kinda-beady eyes - Tammy has more going on on her face as she has some make-up and her eyes aren't "cutesy-looking" (tomboyish) and she's on tier 4 - just because she's not designed to look overly sweet and meek. From the cubs I think Pekoe is most interesting, because her eyes aren't solid black.

All in all, people like different things but getting villagers from 1-2 tier is mostly based on how quick you're to respond to new thread and how much bells/items/currency you can throw at seller, while getting 4th or 5th is where the patience comes into play and real hunt begins.


----------



## Toadette

Most of my villagers I think are underrated but I'm cool with that! Hopper is my bff!


----------



## kenna

BENJAMIN AND BONES. they are adorable lazy pups like what's not to love? their both t5 which shocks me but hey, just makes it easier for me to get em!


----------



## mitzelflx

Alice, she's so cute ;u; <3


----------



## pastellrain

Jambette. She's not ugly. If it's because of her big lips, then disliking her for that reason is kind of mean to people in real life who do have big lips (like me) ._.
I also like Bill, I don't see people mention him? He looks kind of plain but I think he's really cute and always been nice to me!
I also like Lily the frog, Ren?e the rhino, Curly the pig, and Curt the bear? I don't think I see much appreciation for them.

I also love Mitzi! I saw her mentioned here. I assumed she would've been a favorite because she's so cute though. Hmm


----------

